# Red Top Mtn  and Vogel State Park



## martinc (Dec 7, 2018)

The wife and I are headed up this morning to check out the park and find some camp sites since its gone "site specific". Anybody ever camp there, any favorite sites you'd care to share?

We might even ride over to Vogel as well. We're trying to check out several parks over the next few weeks since we got the bigger truck and can get further from home..



Martin


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 7, 2018)

I camp at Red Top a lot, but not sure what is all open this time of the  year. Some of the places close down for winter. Beautiful with some decent hiking. It gets rather chilly with the wind coming off the lake.


----------



## martinc (Dec 8, 2018)

Well the wife and I left out yesterday morning and took a 450 mile round trip ride. We stopped at Cabela's in Acworth on the way up.
We found out we liked Red Top Mtn but many of the sites are going to be difficult to get in and out of but we took the map and circled our favorites and the most useable ones, then we headed across the state and went to Vogel.

Vogel was beautiful and had alot more useable sites. We did the same there with a map of the campground, circled our favorites and made notes on the sites we could use.
The wife liked Vogel and its cabins/cottages so much that she wanted to spend the night but its a two night minimum. 
All in all we had a good adventure and can't wait to be able to start going to more places.


Martin


----------



## 3ringer (Dec 8, 2018)

martinc said:


> Well the wife and I left out yesterday morning and took a 450 mile round trip ride. We stopped at Cabela's in Acworth on the way up.
> We found out we liked Red Top Mtn but many of the sites are going to be difficult to get in and out of but we took the map and circled our favorites and the most useable ones, then we headed across the state and went to Vogel.
> 
> Vogel was beautiful and had alot more useable sites. We did the same there with a map of the campground, circled our favorites and made notes on the sites we could use.
> ...


We like site 53 at Vogel. It is Huuuuge. We spent a week there in October. We had a big 350 lb black bear get in our cooler. We had a great time there.


----------



## martinc (Dec 8, 2018)

3ringer said:


> We like site 53 at Vogel. It is Huuuuge. We spent a week there in October. We had a big 350 lb black bear get in our cooler. We had a great time there.




Yes, we have it and #56 listed as a couple of our favorites. We'll definitely be staying at Vogel a couple of times this coming year. 
Their redoing several parts of the park, moving bath houses and may even be moving a couple of sites so it might change the layout some before the season gets going this next year.


Martin


----------



## ssramage (Dec 19, 2018)

We used to camp at Red Top a lot when I was a kid. A lot of great memories there in our tents and camper before my mom passed away.

I don't know the site, but we had one that we went to a lot that was right on a cove of the lake. Had a big boulder behind the site and the lake was downhill. This has been 20 years ago so I'm not sure if it's even still there... As kids, we'd explore all over and would jump off "cliffs" (looking back, they weren't that big) into the lake. We had a lot of great memories there. I'm looking forward to taking my kids one day. They just need to get a little older and a little more experienced with camping before we make the 6 hour drive there.


----------



## Greene728 (Dec 19, 2018)

martinc said:


> Yes, we have it and #56 listed as a couple of our favorites. We'll definitely be staying at Vogel a couple of times this coming year.
> Their redoing several parts of the park, moving bath houses and may even be moving a couple of sites so it might change the layout some before the season gets going this next year.
> 
> 
> Martin



Better start making reservations now as it’s always booked solid!


----------



## dslc6487 (Dec 19, 2018)

vogel is my favorite   campsites are big and you are not cramped right up next to your neighbor   went up there a couple of weeks ago to christmas tree lighting ceremony   good program   also next morning was snowed in   did not get to leave until late morning   they are also doing a lot of work at vogel   putting in new bath houses and some more camping spots


----------



## Bam Bam (Feb 17, 2019)

Love Vogel State Park, Love The North Ga. Mountains Period!!! Would Love to Own a Log Cabin and Land Up There In Them Mountains!!!!


----------

